# Who has their Christmas tree up??



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

We got ours up on Monday night......anybody else??


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AMAZING!!!










i got mine up, but it's not picture worthy. lol


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Kim wanted to put ours up this weekend but I am pushing for the weekend before Christmas


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice Tree!!
I haven't put mine up, no excuse except "Sheer Laziness"








ANDREA~


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm going to get my tree this weekend. This is my FIRST very own REAL Christmas tree. The past three years that I have lived on my own I have just decorated the palm tree type plant that I have but this year I decided the time has arrived for me to fully grow up! So, I'm going to have to buy all the decorations and get one this weekend. I'm so excited







The sad thing is that my boyfriend is Jewish so he doesn't really get all of the excitement


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

been so busy with school







BUT i am planning on getting our tree friday night or saturday. cannot wait!!!! the lights are up though....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

I just took this picture with the camera in my computer, notice how every single thing in the picture is slighly off center? I started to take another one but I decided it suits my family just fine, we're a little off, but its all good








[attachment=16657:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , I love your tree. love the colors and everything


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic">Humor me please... when you were a young child, when did your parents put the tree up? I was taught the tree never gets put up until December 10th at the earliest. Why? I HAVE NO CLUE, just another one of the insane, "don't ask why" rules my Mom taught me.

It's NOT even December yet! Christmas trees already? Baaaa HUMMM bug!










enJOY!
Melanie
</span>


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">Humor me please... when you were a young child, when did your parents put the tree up? I was taught the tree never gets put up until December 10th at the earliest. Why? I HAVE NO CLUE, just another one of the insane, "don't ask why" rules my Mom taught me.
> 
> It's NOT even December yet! Christmas trees already? Baaaa HUMMM bug!
> 
> ...


My mom always liked to put up the tree Thanksgiving weekend. Her reasoning is that she usually has a three day weekend that week and that she's too full from all the food to leave the house anyway. My grandmother goes by the same schedule, but she says she does it so she can have the tree up for at least a month before having to take it down.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

WOW What a gorgeous tree!!!
Since this is the 1st year w/ Luci in our home, I have decided to put away my 9 ft tree this year, and buy a small 4.5 ft tree and put it on this table that we have, but I am having THE WORST time ever finding one! Alex and I plan on driving to Jersey tomorrow to Walmart and hopefully finding a pretty one! This is the year that we are finally settled in our house, so I am having a hard time figuring out what I am going to do w Hanukkah decorations. I want to do something nice, I'm just lost...anyone have any ideas? I bought a beautiful Menorah to replace our old and outdated one...lol. I dunno...hopefully our holiday decorations will be ready by this weekend!!!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">Humor me please... when you were a young child, when did your parents put the tree up? I was taught the tree never gets put up until December 10th at the earliest. Why? I HAVE NO CLUE, just another one of the insane, "don't ask why" rules my Mom taught me.
> 
> It's NOT even December yet! Christmas trees already? Baaaa HUMMM bug!
> 
> ...


pfft.... my family started getting the decorations out after thanksgiving dinner!!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


double pfft... when I was a young child Christmas trees hadn't been invented yet
















Quick ?????? for those of you who have REAL trees and having read the sky-high temperatures many of you keep your homes at -





















do your trees have any needles left on Twelfth Night or are they all on the floor


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> <span style="font-family:Comic">Humor me please... when you were a young child, when did your parents put the tree up? I was taught the tree never gets put up until December 10th at the earliest. Why? I HAVE NO CLUE, just another one of the insane, "don't ask why" rules my Mom taught me.
> 
> It's NOT even December yet! Christmas trees already? Baaaa HUMMM bug!
> 
> ...


The Saturday after Thanksgiving has been a tradition for a looooong time, even when I was a kid. My personal reason being.....it's an awful lot of work to put up all the decorations....and we want to enjoy them for awhile before having to take them down. Besides, it gets me into the holiday spirit by seeing all the lights and decorations up....I love it.









On a side note....yrs and yrs ago, we did the real tree thing....so we had to wait till around the 10th to put the tree up or it would die.......that only lasted for 2yrs......the trees dried out sooo quickly and they cost a fortune so we opted for a fake tree.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

My dad had a firm rule about putting up our live trees when we were young. If we bought one that was cut, buy it and put it in water as soon as possible. His theory was the trees are all cut down in Novemember so the sooner it was in water the longer it would last. If we were going to cut our own, he'd wait until a decent day anytime between Thanksgiving and Christmas Eve.

My kids are allergic to lots of things, we went to a fake tree several years ago. I'm so mad at myself for waiting, it's nice not to have the family all stuffed up and sneezing for the holidays. 

Now as to a picture of my tree, soon, I promise! LOL!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

We put ours up on Sunday, try to post a picture


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

That's a gorgeous tree! I can't wait to see pics of everyone else's when they have them up. We don't have our tree up yet. We still have to buy the decoratations & the tree. We didn't have a tree last year, only had a table top tree, because we had a small apartment. Now we have our own place. This will be our first tree as a little family and with Scooty, we will be married for 2 years this December. We are very excited for our first Christmas Tree!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> WOW What a gorgeous tree!!!
> Since this is the 1st year w/ Luci in our home, I have decided to put away my 9 ft tree this year, and buy a small 4.5 ft tree and put it on this table that we have, but I am having THE WORST time ever finding one! Alex and I plan on driving to Jersey tomorrow to Walmart and hopefully finding a pretty one! This is the year that we are finally settled in our house, so I am having a hard time figuring out what I am going to do w Hanukkah decorations. I want to do something nice, I'm just lost...anyone have any ideas? I bought a beautiful Menorah to replace our old and outdated one...lol. I dunno...hopefully our holiday decorations will be ready by this weekend!!!!![/B]


I found ours at Target last year. It's 4 ft, with a decorative base, and white lights attached. It was $60.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

we just put up our tree today! I need to decorate it still but Im so excited. I'll try to take a pic =)


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Yep, my tree is up, well the big one anyway. I also do a 4 ft. western style tree in the family room but haven't started it yet. The banisters are decorated, the nutcracker display up and also the nativity scene. The Christmas cards are addressed and will be mailed tomorrow. Bought everything for my holiday baking and candy making, and will start that next week. I am way ahead of the game this year....
Growing up, our tree always went up the day after Thanksgiving and I have followed that tradition.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Wow! Such beautiful trees.









I have mine up and was going to post a picture but the lights on it don't show up.







Did you guys turn your flash off? I could really use some advise.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Carla, I turned my flash off. When I tried it with it on, the pic had streaks of light across it.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Cheryl. I'll try that tomorrow. Hopefully it'll take a better picture. (ok, where's the praying smiley when I need it)

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My kids really wanted an Xmas tree, but our classroom is just too tiny. You literally cannot take a step without bumping into tables, desks, and students. But, when I explained that to them, their little faces were so crushed. So, I cleared a section of the wall, bought three giant posters of green poster and cut out a tree. Today the kids colored various Xmas ornaments, cut them out, and glued them onto our wall tree. They LOVE it. That's the only tree. I'm anti-Xmas myself.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> My dad had a firm rule about putting up our live trees when we were young. If we bought one that was cut, buy it and put it in water as soon as possible. His theory was the trees are all cut down in Novemember so the sooner it was in water the longer it would last. If we were going to cut our own, he'd wait until a decent day anytime between Thanksgiving and Christmas Eve.
> 
> My kids are allergic to lots of things, we went to a fake tree several years ago. I'm so mad at myself for waiting, it's nice not to have the family all stuffed up and sneezing for the holidays.
> 
> Now as to a picture of my tree, soon, I promise! LOL![/B]


*Now Liz, will that be half a tree or a whole tree??? LOL ..... and will Riley be in the picture????
Oh pleeeaaazzzeeeeeee







*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Wow, you guys have some pretty trees







....keep the pictures coming!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

We usually put ours up the weekend after Thanksgiving. I think alot of familes do that--one reason being the kids are home from college break, the whole family is togehter, etc. We just always did it that way. We didn't this year for obvious reasons. We might this weekend or the one after.

We usually go to a tree farm where you can cut down your own tree. It's expensive!! But they last for an amazingly long time because they are so fresh. Worth the $ for sure. We'd take the tree down after the holidays and throw it out back until the spring until my husband could put it through the chipper and it would still be green! LOL!

Anyway, we had unseasonably warm weather here yesterday (Boston area) so me and one of my girls spent a few hours outside hanging lights. This is the first year I've EVER done that myself!! And I was so proud because I did such an awesome job! lol. I'll have to take a pic some night when it's getting dark. My husband did a few lights outside last year and, bless his heart, but they were kind of lame, lol.

I have some decorations indoors. Took out the advent calendar last night. Just need the tree now!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

These pictures were taken by my kids. The first two are of my grandmother's tree. Neither do it justice. It is beautiful in the evenings when the lights are on.








The last one is of my tree. It is done in blue/white/silver...you can see the kids' "special" ornaments here and there. They put them on, and I have to resist the temptation to rearrange them.







The picture really doesn't do my tree justice either. You can see scraggly beads at the bottom, compliments of Neyland. I have some really cute ornaments with snowmen and stuff on them too, and my ribbon is really pretty up close, but you can't tell all that in the picture.








I also had to take up my tree skirt for right now b/c Neyland kept peeing on it!









[attachment=16905:attachment]
[attachment=16906:attachment]
[attachment=16907:attachment]


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

All the pictures of the tress are just lovely ! I'm afraid I haven't been in the mood this year to get mine up


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I remember when we were little wondering if we would EVER get a tree up, we always got the real ones when we were little, so I think about a week before we would get ours and decorate it, it was a family deal, that was back when we would string our own popcorn and hang it, and allllllll the tinsel, but I dont think our Mom let us get to carried away with that









I put 2 trees up, one kind of traditional, the other I call it the "Shaun tree", for my son, it has all the decorations he made at school and Santa photos of him when he was growing up








And then of course ZsaZsa and Jewels have their own tree!
But the camera just doesnt do them justice!

[attachment=16911:attachment]
[attachment=16912:attachment]
[attachment=16913:attachment]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> [attachment=16913:attachment][/B]



<span style="font-family:tango">Thanks for sharing your beautiful Christmas trees.....they all look _so nice_! 

Love the puppies pink tree....I've never seen anything like it.







</span>


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I put my little tree up finally this weekend. It came out so cute! like 90% of my ornaments came from Pier 1, they had the coolest/different looking ornaments! I had some left over from last year, but had to buy most of them because this year I picked red, green, silver and white. I love it! I was lost finding a tree, because the one from Target that I wanted was sold out! :-( So, I went to KMart and bought the Martha Stewart pre lit 4.5 ft tree. Nice!


----------



## bootoo (Sep 3, 2006)

My birthday is December 15th and putting up the tree was part of my birthday celebration every year as a kid. We had dinner, cake and ice cream and put up the tree and outside lights. 

We always had real trees and wanted them to be fresh - fire safety issues and all.

We now do it soon after Thanksgiving - and I feel a little guilty. Like I am opening a birthday present early!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

After seeing everyone's beautiful trees here -- I've decided mine is decorated sorta like a Charlie Brown tree ... but here it is:

[attachment=16922:attachment]

And -- here's one of my favorite ornaments (sorry for the blurry pic):

[attachment=16921:attachment]


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

OK you've shamed into putting my trees up early this year. 
All of yours are so artistically decorated and some of them are so huge I hardly like to display my pathetic attempts









Here's a new tree just for Pip's first Christmas








[attachment=16925:attachment]

Daisy wanted to pose prettily in front of her own tree but was distracted, at the last minute, by a dog on the TV








[attachment=16926:attachment]


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

[attachment=16931:attachment]

Tree in our formal living room

[attachment=16930:attachment]

Small "bird" tree in our dining room

ginny & zoe & bella



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=298646
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree - awesome PINK tree!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> [attachment=16931:attachment]
> 
> Tree in our formal living room
> 
> I love your formal living room! It looks like a doll house


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We put ours up the weekend of Thanksgiving, we were on a home tour Dec 3rd...so everything had to be done. We put a tree up in each upstairs bedroom too, small tinsel trees.
Aimee
oops, don't know how to turn it...
[attachment=16966:attachment]


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Here ya go







....if you want to snag it and save it...then I'll delete it from my photobucket.







By the way, its very nice.


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

With all the orders for Christmas outfits to sew, and shopping and my Mom being in the hospital and then *me* getting sick, I haven't really had time to decorate much inside. (my husband decorated outside) We saw a 6-1/2 ft sequin tree at Pier One. Has anyone else seen it? I love that kind of decor. (the more it sparkles, the more I like it) Well, instead of decorating a big tree, my husband bought this tree for me. It really looks good in my living room. I know this was the easy way out, but I would have loved to have this tree, even if I had all the time in the world to decorate. Not the traditional tree, but I love it. What do you think?? (the pictures don't do it justice)


Pam and Sassy

[attachment=17183:attachment]

[attachment=17184:attachment]


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Everyone's trees are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!! Pam, I love your sequin tree it is so CLASSY!!! My tree has been up for about a week and I thought I'd share a picture. I always thought that when my kids were grown (they are) that I would have a classy sophisticated tree (you know, get rid of all the macaroni ornaments). But every year as I unpack the ornaments and put them on the tree there are so many memories that are connected to those, sometimes shabby, ornaments that I don't have the heart to replace them. I also have ornaments given to me by patients and I remember each one of them (some are now gone) as I hang their gift on the tree. 

So I guess I'll never have a sophisticated tree!!!


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

> Everyone's trees are JUST BEAUTIFUL!!! Pam, I love your sequin tree it is so CLASSY!!! My tree has been up for about a week and I thought I'd share a picture. I always thought that when my kids were grown (they are) that I would have a classy sophisticated tree (you know, get rid of all the macaroni ornaments). But every year as I unpack the ornaments and put them on the tree there are so many memories that are connected to those, sometimes shabby, ornaments that I don't have the heart to replace them. I also have ornaments given to me by patients and I remember each one of them (some are now gone) as I hang their gift on the tree.
> 
> So I guess I'll never have a sophisticated tree!!!
> 
> ...



Puppymom, you are very lucky to have such a beautiful tree with all the ornaments that have such wonderful memories. It is so much fun to go to my mom's house and see certain ornaments we made in Sunday School, or ornaments purchased for a special meaning. When I left my first husband, I just took my daughter. I left everything there but a big box of pictures and some of our clothes. Many times I have looked back and wished I had taken more, like my Christmas ornaments, but I just wanted out - fast, with no hassles. Anyone can buy a sophisticated tree. But wonderful objects of family memories cannot be purchased. Those trees with the family "heirlooms" are priceless. Consider yourself truly blessed. Merry Christmas!!

Pam and Sassy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Pam,
I know EXACTLY how you feel. Many years ago when I got divorced I also wasn't thinking about Christmas ornaments (it was March). When the dust settled I literally had to BEG for some of the ornaments!! Luckily I have had many years since to make new memories







You have had a fresh start and hopefully will someday look back on all the new memories!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#cc0000">Thank you all for sharing your Christmas trees with us.

I DID see some Hallmark Ornaments, yeah!









I love looking at the different trees, what is beautiful to one is not someone else's "cup of tea", however they all lead to very special feelings.

Merry, MERRY Christmas,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is mine. I finally stopped shopping long enough to wrap a few presents, but they aren't under the tree yet.


----------

